

The Life of a Drone Pilot - srikar
http://muftah.org/the-life-of-a-drone-pilot/

======
opminion
_We need to work [...] while [..] working with the distributed ground crew for
processing, exploitation and distribution of mission products_

I'm a bit confused about the terminology.

Are mission products just information? If so, does the text above mean "we
need to make sure that the other guys in the loop get the images they need".
Or instead of images it could be people's and vehicle's positions? Or the
identities of people involve in a scene? Or, is it most of the time about
mundane things such as just traffic status?

It also uses the term "neutralize" when it seems to mean "kill", which is
rather odd. I don't see how, from a drone, there could be an intermediate
action between watch and kill (barring the finale of the tv series 24). Or
could it mean anything else?

The journalist does not seem interested in the missions, only about the pilot,
which is a pity but fair enough as it is what the title says.

~~~
LoganCale
Neutralize is the military euphemism for kill.

